# JOptionPane.showInputDialog



## phr33k (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Wie kann man solche Dialoge selber bauen? Ich bräuchte so einen, in den man eine Adresse eingeben kann. Die soll dann als Array zurückgeliefert werden. Ist so etwas möglich? Wenn ja wie? Grafische Oberflächen sind nicht so meine spezialität...

Danke phr33k


----------



## Schandro (6. Mai 2009)

Stichwort JDialog
im Konstruktor kannst du angeben, ob er modal seien soll oder nicht. Die JOptionPane dinger sind modal.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2009)

vielleicht reicht das hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/80084-joptionpane-showinputdialog-jlist-erzwingen.html

notfalls einen Komplett eigenen Dialog mit beliebigen Content


----------



## phr33k (6. Mai 2009)

Ich brauch nen komplett eigenen Dialog


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2009)

How to Make Dialogs (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## phr33k (6. Mai 2009)

Mhhm eigentlich bräuchte ich ja nur ein JFrame mit den Feldern: Vorname, Nachname, Straße,...

Der Aufruf dieses Frames sollte dann wie bei einem Dialog funktionieren.

bla(inputAdressesDialog()); //bla soll dann ein Array mit den Daten der jeweiligen Felder bekommen


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2009)

na dann kräftig programmieren 

ob JFrame oder JDialog ist praktisch austauschbar, modal oder nicht, Ok-Button der disposed usw. wird interessant,
aber das sieht man alles in den Beispielen


----------

